# PVC Glues



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't do PVC DWV but in repairs I use rain or shine, unless I get into the larger sized pipes then I will you the gray fast setting glue. Never really use the clear or the others. You have a favorite type?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use oatey hd in the green bottle along with primer of course.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I use oatey hd in the green bottle along with primer of course.


For all application?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sch 40 we use medium body / medium set

sch 80 we use heavy body / slow set gray. Need a little extra time to get the cement on on large sizes. Also, it helps tremendously to block off the open ends if you have any on large diameter stuff. Keeps the breeze from coming down the pipe and drying the cement before you get it together.

If it's going into service quickly or if it's really cold outside I use medium body / fast set

All made by oatey. 

On a side not, Duct tape placed 1/4" from where hub will end up makes purple primer look downright pretty when you peel it off. Plus there's no doubt if the fitting is bottomed out on the pipe.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> For all application?


 just pvc


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> just pvc


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not catching what you're getting at?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> just pvc


:laughing:

Yup, you made me laugh


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We use Hercules clear medium body glue. If it were up to me I wouldn't use it. You get occasional leaks in it no matter how careful you are. One time we roughed a two story three bath house and had about half of the joints leak. Their is no way we are just that bad at using PVC, their had to be a bad bath or something. 
I noticed their are usually a lot of air bubbles in the glue. This batch had even more then normal, maybe that's what did it.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> On a side not, Duct tape placed 1/4" from where hub will end up makes purple primer look downright pretty when you peel it off. Plus there's no doubt if the fitting is bottomed out on the pipe.


1 1/2" = 3/4"

2" = 7/8"

3" = 1 1/2"

4" = 2"

That what you use for where the hub will end up?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> 1 1/2" = 3/4"
> 
> 2" = 7/8"
> 
> ...


If we are splitting hairs I think 3" is 1 9/16" and 4" is 1 7/8". I'd have to measure the hubs. It's been a while since I ran PVC.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> If we are splitting hairs I think 3" is 1 9/16" and 4" is 1 7/8". I'd have to measure the hubs. It's been a while since I ran PVC.


I think 2" is 11/16"


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I think your right. I know 1/16" ain't much but, on each end your out of wack 1/8". Makes a difference between good and great workmanship


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> I think 2" is 11/16"


According to the Charlotte plastics dimensional catalog it's 7/8".


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Can't argue wit da catalog:whistling2:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Can't argue wit da catalog:whistling2:


I will!

I was taught that it is 7/8". But some time ago I noticed it wasn't that anymore. Cut a 1 3/4" piece of 2" pipe and glue two fittings together with it. There will be a 1/8" gap every time. I am almost positive it didn't use to be that way.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

your supposed to be solvent welding not gluing.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> your supposed to be solvent welding not gluing.


 
Shoot man! I been usin Elmers all these years:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> I will!
> 
> I was taught that it is 7/8". But some time ago I noticed it wasn't that anymore. Cut a 1 3/4" piece of 2" pipe and glue two fittings together with it. There will be a 1/8" gap every time. I am almost positive it didn't use to be that way.



What brand fitting are you using?

Charlotte fittings stay pretty true to the catalog specs, others, notsomuch.

Mueller and Lasco are notorious for under spec fitting hubs, Nibco is in and out, but the ASTM specs for the hub is 7/8".


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> What brand fitting are you using?
> 
> Charlotte fittings stay pretty true to the catalog specs, others, notsomuch.
> 
> Mueller and Lasco are notorious for under spec fitting hubs, Nibco is in and out, but the ASTM specs for the hub is 7/8".


Recently it's been a lot of Mueller and a bit of Nibco. HD Supply carries Charlotte Pipe fittings but lately they have been crazy expensive. I can go to Lowes and buy Charlotte Pipe fittings for about 60% of HD's price lately. I don't do that so I turned to a different source. Never made the connection to the out of spec fittings. Now I need to evaluate my buying practices for PVC fittings. Hmmm...

Hey, thanks man! I not only learned something new, my original understanding of what it was supposed to be was validated.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> your supposed to be solvent welding not gluing.


Heh heh! Good catch.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Hey, thanks man! I not only learned something new, my original understanding of what it was supposed to be was validated.


To me this forum is for exchanging knowledge with my peers, though it is rare I can actually impart knowledge.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> it is rare I can actually impart knowledge.


While I think that is bull, there is not question that provide inspiration in droves. Both as a plumber, but also for being an example of being a man's man. Take that for the sincere compliment it is.


----------

